# Petco - Free $5 eGiftcard after any purchase. Today (12/12) only!



## Polarize (Jul 17, 2011)

Got this directly from http://slickdeals.net/f/6550610-buy...e-items-as-low-as-1-2?p=64504472#post64504472

Buy something now and Petco will give you a $5 eGC good for your next purchase. ITEMS AS LOW AS $1-2 
facebook link!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.ph...0614&type=

http://www.petco.com/Help/Promo.a...=facebook5

Promotion Code: facebook5
Promotion Name: Social Exclusive Offer: $5 Petco eGift Reward Card + Free Shipping on your order, no minimum purchase required!
Promotion Description: Shop petco.com today and receive a $5 Petco eGift Reward Card + Free Shipping on your order, no minimum purchase required! See exclusions below.
(expires 12/12/2013)

Today 12/12 only at Petco.com you get a FREE $5 Petco eGift Reward Card + FREE Shipping with ANY Order -no minimum. Make sure you click through the link on the Facebook page that says, FreePetcoCard to get this deal. The $5 Gift Card is for your next purchase. This means you can buy a $5 item and it’s like getting it for FREE After the gift card.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

thanks!


----------

